

Report: NSA intercepts computer deliveries - eplanit
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/E/EU_NSA_SURVEILLANCE?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2013-12-29-13-01-13

======
atoningunifex
For fuck sakes, I'm getting so sick of how royally shafted I am with the NSA.

In a normal world, there would be outrage, and disgust, and change. In our
world, we have sock puppets lamenting things and asking the courts for help.

This is just a fucking nightmare. I don't want to live in this world.

~~~
atoningunifex
Furthermore, what kind of arsehole engineer works for these guys? Surely the
old "for your country, son" shtick doesnt work anymore?

I'm not a fan of a blacklist, but jeez, if anyone deserves to be blacklisted,
its any arsehole that has willingly worked there. Fuck them.

~~~
atoningunifex
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v4eXaVkHc4&list=RDI6b7utD5H...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v4eXaVkHc4&list=RDI6b7utD5Hx8)

Got my blood boiling.!

------
atoningunifex
Alright, I'll go there. What will it take before the military-industrial
nightmare we have gets reined in? Or the central banking cartel? We have a
total nightmare on our hands, and I don't see people fixing things! :) Maybe
its just me, but it all looks pear-shaped from here.

